# Thermostart Manual - Winter use instructions



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yanmar Community, 

As the temps keep dropping across the northern hemisphere the need to start diesels with heat is a bonus. Most Yanmar tractors have a device called a thermostart. 

Hoye Tractor Parts has an excellent write up on this device here: 
https://www.hoyetractor.com/thermostart.htm 

The attached document is a single page taken out of a YM 3-digit OPS Manual. Which one, not sure. For the most part, it should be informative on how to use the device in cold climates to start the diesel engines. 

Additionally, J20C or J20D hydraulic fluid is a must in these cold climates. 5w30 or 10W30 for the engine is also a must in the cold climates. 15W40 will turn like molasses making the starter work harder and fail sooner. Lube and grease the fittings too. 

Our Yanmar diesels don't like it way too cold in the single digits or colder. The engine may drop a cylinder sleeve. If you rely on your machine in the winter, take into account the temps and wind chills for operation. Ideally, a shed with an oil pan heater and/or coolant heater is a plus to have. 

Shortly the time ahead will drop further in temps, the wind will kick up, snow will be drifting as old-man-winter comes into full swing of things. 

Keep yourself winter safe too with layers and if possible a tractor cab in some form. This was discussed in last months forum postings on the site.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

A few more pixs


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Depending on the tractor, the fuel supply to the thermostart is done by a reservoir bottle. This bottle can be either plumbed to the diesel fuel system as shown in example-1 or as a separate bottle that needs to be manually filled as shown in example-2. 

*Example 1*








*
Example 2*
(Manually fill every so-often)


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Same basic system used on my 8345 Belarus. Seems to work well...if you have the reservoir it’s a good idea drain in spring and refill in fall. Evaporation and condensation causes contamination of fuel in the reservoir(1/3cup)and a poor burn...and heat-up. B.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> Same basic system used on my 8345 Belarus. Seems to work well...if you have the reservoir it’s a good idea drain in spring and refill in fall. Evaporation and condensation causes contamination of fuel in the reservoir(1/3cup)and a poor burn...and heat-up. B.


Nice. I've seen this device on Ford trucks too. 

Most of the machines with a manual fill have a pop-off cap that seals well. 

By Spring, I've used the TS enough not to have anything really in it. A few drops of Seafoam has kept any contamination away.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My Ford 4000 has a thermostart that looks identacle. Very good explanation in both the Owners and Shop manuals. The only thing left out of the write ups was the loud bang when the fuel ignites in the manifold. Scared me to death the first time I tried it and was standing next to the manifold. I nearly jumped out of my skin.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> My Ford 4000 has a thermostart that looks identical. Very good explanation in both the Owners and Shop manuals. The only thing left out of the write ups was the loud bang when the fuel ignites in the manifold. Scared me to death the first time I tried it and was standing next to the manifold. I nearly jumped out of my skin.


Really ???? A loud BANG? 

Mine sounds like old paper gum wrappers tossed on hot ambers. Just the crinkle-crinkle sound at best.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The thermostart was unhooked and I replaced it with a new glow plug and wiring. I have to have it energized for 30-40 seconds and then get a loud bang each time I use it. I am not sure the fuel delivery is set correctly, but I cannot find any way to adjust the fuel delivery valve. I was concerned about damaging something, so now I use tge B&D heat gun to preheat the manifold til it is warm to the touch at #3 intake. I get nice smooth starts in 2-3 seconds. So far, I am really hapoy with the results. Don't have to use the thermalstart or block heater at all. Tested it down to 10 deg F and it worked fine each time. The good part is when you insert the hot nozzle into the manifold the rubber connecting hose holds the heat gun in place so the hands don't get cold. Trying to find a quick release lever clamp to replace the worm drive on the hose to make it even easier. Thinking about modifying an old oil filter wrench to serve the outpose.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Same here...just a crinkle(?) sound when preheating. Of course with a Belarus bang sounds are normal...along with sizzles and knocks...I'd worry more if it didn't make strange noises...B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

